# Australian Hop suggestions for a blonde ale?



## thisispants (6/10/14)

I'm making one for Xmas. An easy to drink beer that everytone can enjoy.

I'd like to use Australian only hops. Any suggestions? I assume low AA% is the standard for blonde ales?


----------



## Tahoose (6/10/14)

Aussie cascade, Ella would probably work well.


----------



## AJ80 (6/10/14)

Summer works really well in this style. Dry hopped around 2g/L will give a really lovely honeydew melon flavour/aroma. Delightful.


----------



## mofox1 (6/10/14)

AJ80 said:


> Summer works really well in this style. Dry hopped around 2g/L will give a really lovely honeydew melon flavour/aroma. Delightful.


Sounds tasty... will be eagerly waiting for a local supplier to stock it!


----------



## Yob (6/10/14)

In order of Preference

Summer
Ella
Willamette
Vic Secret
Topaz
Cascade 



for a list of Aussie hops, have a look through THESE


----------



## mofox1 (6/10/14)

Yob said:


> In order of Preference
> 
> Summer
> Ella
> ...


Damn... I need to SMaSH my way through that list for my summer brews. They all sound too good to resist!


----------

